# help with a chain driven atv.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

what would make the chain pop off the rear sproket when one tire gets more grip?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> what would make the chain pop off the rear sproket?


 Warped or twisted chain, warn sprocket,too loose, out of alignment, bent sprocket, lost teath. That's most of the reasons.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

the sproskets are still good. its as tight as can be. alignment maybe. i was thinking the bearings but they havent gone out yet.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

if it's SRA, worn swingarm bushings... I had that problem on my 250 Popo Trail Boss.. kept destroying sprockets when the chain slipped...


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

didnt think about that. ill check that out when i get it out of its hole in the shop.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Probably bearings somewhere on the swngarm , pivot or axle one , makes eveything get out of alignment under a load


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

how would i check the bushings with out taking the hole swing arm off.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

support bike on jackstands under the frame in the middle. disconnect shock and wiggle it side to side looking for play at the pivot point.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well thats easier than i thought.
thanks yall.


----------

